# So who show's mules and donkeys?



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 2, 2008)

So, i was wondering who shows donkeys and mules?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 2, 2008)

I have shown my blue eyed ivory jack and also my hinny but at small shows and it was against horses too. We did good. Ohhhhh Shawna, come out where~ever you are...lol... and show us some of those beautiful trophies Kilroy won.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats soo cool! i can't wait till our show


----------



## minimule (Oct 2, 2008)

I've shown Kilroy every year since he was 2, except this year. He has been Grand Champion donkey all but 2 shows and the same fullsize jack beat him both shows. He was Reserve those 2 times.

He's gotten a few big trophies that I don't have photos of but he's most proud of his 2 high point buckles! The funnest class we did was the first State Fair driving class we did. It was Kilroy and 2 full size donks in Donkey Single Pleasure driving......of course the judge wasn't a donkey judge but a horse judge. She had us do all the usual stuff, walk, trot, strong trot, reverse and then line up. Now remember, these were all donks. When we got to the lineup, she was in tears laughing so hard! She asked if she was supposed to have us backup. After all she said, they weren't moving forward so should she expect us to back up?! She admitted she was impressed and had fallen in love with our longear friends and wanted to know how to join our club! Now Kilroy didn't backup and the other 2 did BUT she said since Kilroy was the only one that had actually moved out when asked that she had to give him first! He loves to go forward and will go as fast as I ask (or allow) but the guy that trained him never taught him whoa or back.






We're still working on that part.











I show all my mules too. In one class there were 6 of us and 4 of them were mine! Maestro, my oldest usually places 1st or 2nd in the mini mules class but the last time we showed, he took 1st in mules 3 and older and took Reserve Champion mule showing against fullsize mules. Sunny was right behind him in placings too.

Kilroy shows his heart out but I owe him big time. I promised him if he would do good in the showring, I'd give him more mares. I've failed him the last few years and only allowed him 1 mare each year. Last year at the last show, he refused to run barrels with me. I told him OK...you get a couple years off to just be a donk and to breed. I've GOT to find him a couple more mares.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 2, 2008)

That is soo cool! i'm going to get one of those belt buckles some day...



:wub


----------

